# PeopleNet!!!

## Denzel

-  ?
   :
   M, L, XL
 ̻
-   , . - 100 
-  , . (   ) - 10  
-     , ./. - 60 
- INTERNET /,       3,1 /. - 3000 
 L
-   , . - 120 
-  , . (   ) - 10  
-     , ./. - 99 
- INTERNET /,       3,1 /. - 15000 
 XL
-   , . - 330 
-  , . (   ) - 10 
-     , ./. - 300 
- INTERNET /,       3,1 /. - 30000

----------


## fabulist

> -  ?
>    :

  Host Name - mail.people.net.ua
   .
    " ".

----------


## Denzel

,   ...

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ...

       ""

----------


## Dima0011

> ""

  

  .
   ,       N  ,       (       ).
        , ..     10$     (          )

----------


## infospacer

> .
>    ,       N  ,       (       ).
>         , ..     10$     (          )

   .   ,   -   .      .

----------


## Etel

100   ..  ..

----------


## Dima0011

> 100   ..  ..

  
  -    .
  ,          -     .

----------


## infospacer

> *  -    .*
>   ,          -     .

    -  ,       ,           .    ,   ,       ?   , ,  ?

----------


## Dima0011

> -  ,       ,           .

   .  ""            

> ,   ,       ?   , ,  ?

  "",   ,

----------


## infospacer

> .  ""   **

   ,     ""   -              . , "   3.1   0.125 "    "  "

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     ""   -              . , "   3.1   0.125 "    "  "

         .
,    10      32/. -  56/. ,        ,      115/. ( ). 
     128/. mobile wireless

----------


## infospacer

> .
> ,    *10      32/. -  56/*. ,        ,      115/. ( ).
> *  128/. mobile wireless *

  , ,   -?     10       !

----------


## Dima0011

> , ,   -?     10       !

       ,     . 
 mp3 128kbps  .  loosless 
      divX 700  ,    1080p 
   ,   ,             evdo rev.B  UMTS?

----------


## infospacer

> ,   , **   evdo rev.B  UMTS?

      -          .    ,      :  ,      .

----------


## Dima0011

> -          .    ,      :  ,      .

    .
    (  ) 
    /  ,    ?

----------


## infospacer

> /  ,    ?

  ,     ,   .      / ( ,   /)  .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     ,   .      / ( ,   /)  .

      () 
  " ",     ,        ?
 
  ,    ,   , "" -      .
   ,     , ,  "  ",

----------


## infospacer

> ,    ,   , "" -      .

     ,      .      "", , ,     "" .

----------


## Denzel

,         ?:))

----------


## Dima0011

> ,         ?:))

----------

